# Ph.D. Program - Puritan History and Theology



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 25, 2008)

All - 

Please let your pastors and those interested in furthering thier Reformed Education know about the new Ph.D. Program at Whitefield. It is a Puritan History and Theology Degree that coveres Reformation and post Reformation thinking. It has taken a while to outline and structure, but it is finally completed.

Anyone needing information on it may go here and check the catalog online:

Whitefield Theological Seminary - Home


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 25, 2008)

Very nice! 

My pastor is also coordinating this program at Whitefield:

*Puritan History and Literature*

This program has a prerequisite of the student having complete the Master of Arts in Religion (M.A.R.) degree from Whitefield Theological Seminary in Theology and Biblical Languages or its dynamic equivalent from an approved seminary. The Student will also be required to complete the Master of Theology degree in Ecclesiastical Latin or its equivalent from an approved seminary or university. The degree program is designed to bring an in-depth study of Puritan theology and literature. The student's dissertation is restricted to the actual translation of a Puritan book that has yet to be translated into English. An introduction to the work and its background will be required as the introduction to the translated work itself.

Required Courses: Reformation Theology Before the Puritans / Puritan History I / Puritan History II / Puritan Theology and Thought I / Puritan Theology and Thought II / Puritan Theology and Thought III / Readings in Puritan Theology I / History and Theology of Westminster / Readings in Puritan Theology I / Readings in Puritan Theology II / Doctoral Dissertation


----------



## Arch2k (May 25, 2008)

Sounds pretty neat!


----------



## Ivan (May 25, 2008)

If I had another lifetime.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 26, 2008)

Ivan said:


> If I had another lifetime.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (May 28, 2008)

WoW, thanks for posting about this.

I have been wanting to start a program at Whitefield for almost two years but have not had the free time to devote until now. We had our first child, Calvin Gregory, 16 months ago and taking care of him was a bigger change on my life than I had thought. (You can keep reading once you stop laughing). My pastor Dr. Lees earned a Ph.D. from Whitefield and had recommended their programs to me. 

I really like the new M.A.R with the emphasis on biblical languages, the Th. M. regarding Latin and this new Ph.D. option. I have been learning latin and greek on my own for the past year or so and think moving over to this program would be a great fit for my interests. So hopefully, I can get my application in soon and get started  Maybe, the Lord willing, I can help bring some of the puritan works into English down the road.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 1, 2008)

Kenneth_Murphy said:


> Maybe, the Lord willing, I can help bring some of the puritan works into English down the road.


----------

